# GOOD FRIDAY!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">GOOD FRIDAY!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Wes Crowe and family from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Georgia</st1:country-region></st1lace> were in Hopedale on Good Friday and boy was it good. The weather was forecasted to be windy and some rain but the winds were calm at daylight the first time in awhile. With good conditions I headed for Back By in search of some Louisiana Speckled trout. Things started good it was not long and the corks were going down and speckled trout coming aboard. The water was dirty from all the previous windy days so the bite was slow but steady enough to stay with. We worked several islands and a few rigs before the Wind Demon returned forcing us back into the marsh. Good incoming tide had the water in the interior lakes cleaner than the outside.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Started hitting the points and were back on trout. We set up and the action was pretty fast on some nice trout for awhile and the box was looking good but the wind was really kicking 20-25mph. So I headed for the lee shorelines and did some drifts which produced the biggest speckled trout of the day 2-3 lbs to top off the box. It looked like the rain was going to make a show so we called it a day around 1 pm and headed in. Nice family outing, I loved putting those kids on good mess of speckled trout to take back home to <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Georgia</st1lace></st1:country-region>. All fish caught on chartreuse plastic?s under corks.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">73 SPECKLED TROUT!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT, GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Looked like the young ones were having a blast. Congrats on a great family day.


----------

